# Backed Up Kinetx--> Restored to .886 via released Root---> Updated to .902 - Can I restore my Kinetx ROM?



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

Pretty much all it says in the title. Thanks for any help!


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

No. You're on a new system and you would be restoring an old system.

I don't think you can flash that rom either since its based off the old ota. I'm not 100% sure. I do know you can not restore your old backup though.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm fairly certain the system isn't what matters, but the kernel, radio, and webtop builds are what would cause the problem. I want to bring my phone to .902 so I can run ICS4Bionic, but I also don't want to lose Kinetx as my main ROM.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Folks got kinetx to work on 901 by copying some system files over. Do a search for "custom rom working on 901" here at rootzwiki. May work for 902 also, or someone may have already done this.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------

